# how many fish/corals in a 60 gal



## seba (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi starting my saltwater tank, i got a 30 gal sump, planning to buy about 60 lbs of live rock and 3-4' of live sand, how may fish/corals can i have?
I made the mistake of buying 150 W metal halide fixture it has 2 96 W acinic bulbs with it so light will be limited. 
Fish Wish list: 
clowns-2
Yellow Tang
Lion Fish?
Lemonpeel Angel fish
Lawnmawer Blenny


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

seba said:


> Hi starting my saltwater tank, i got a 30 gal sump, planning to buy about 60 lbs of live rock and 3-4' of live sand, how may fish/corals can i have?
> I made the mistake of buying 150 W metal halide fixture it has 2 96 W acinic bulbs with it so light will be limited.
> Fish Wish list:
> clowns-2
> ...


Of the fish on your list, long term in 60 gallons you could work with the 2 clowns and the blenny, but I would nix the lemonpeel because they're very nippy and very hard to feed, and lemonpeels will chew on/eat many corals, and the lion would eventually eat the others. Even a dwarf lionfish will need a minimum of 125 gallons full grown, as will a yellow tang. 

The clowns will be dependent on the species you choose. If you want peaceful enough to live with a blenny in a 60 gallon long term, I'd stick to ocellaris or percula only. Any of the others are going to get much larger and be much more aggressive.

Look for fish that stay small, are reef safe, and peaceful in nature. Fish like orchid dottyback, yellow tail damsel, diamond goby, firefish, neon goby... all much better options for a 60 gallon reef tank with just as much color.


----------

